# Thailand with kids



## slomac (Mar 23, 2011)

We have 3 kids (ages 8,5,3) and have always wanted to go to Thailand.  Probably would spend at least a week in Phukett.  We tend to be adventurous and take our kids with us.  Are we crazy or should we go for it.  I want to spend a couple days in Bankock just to see it but other than that is there anything else anyone would recommend we do while we are there?

Also we would be flying from LAX.  Any suggestions on how not to break the bank on airfare?

Thanks


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 23, 2011)

I wouldn't do it.  They are too young to appreciate the experience.  I'd wait until they were teenagers.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 23, 2011)

*thailand*

I dont see how they wont appreciate a beautiful beach, riding on elephants and seeing live tigers?  Maybe they won't like the temples but otherwise I'd say go for it.  Learn to spell Bangkok and I'd advise learning some simple thai.  I've been there several times so if you need further info pm me.


----------



## mandolin (Mar 23, 2011)

We have traveled with our two young children (both under 8) to Bangkok a few times over the past few years. It is a beautiful country, and I am sure the kids will be up for the adventure.

We fly out of LAX as well; the best option is to fly nonstop on Thai Air. Depending on the season, pricing can be competitive, but it isn't always the most cost effective. However, the savings on time and having no layover is well worth the extra cost. EVA Air (connecting in Taipei), and Cathay Pacific (connecting in Hong Kong) are other options to consider.

Feel free to PM me with any other questions.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 27, 2011)

for example, see "around town" at bottom >
http://www.mandarinoriental.com/bangkok/leisure/younger_fans/
http://www.mandarinoriental.com/chiangmai/leisure/younger_fans/


----------



## fizzysoup (Apr 4, 2011)

Whilst we are doing a 'spell check' Phuket has only one 't'!

Excellent place for kids and why not? So many things to do and see. My kids lived there for 2 years when they were 2 & 4 (until they were 4 & 6)!

In Phuket you could take them on all the trips you take apart from an evening on Soi Bangla in Patong! For that you can leave them in the hotel in the care of a child minder.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend Bangkok for young children.  It's far too hectic, hot and nothing for them really.  I would wait until they're teenagers.  The beach resorts though are another thing altogether.  What kid doesn't enjoy pools and beaches where the sea is as warm as bath water?  We're all guilty of trying to work out things to keep our kids occupied but quite simply, especially when young, all they need is water.  Fill them up with noodles and barbecued meats in the evening and they're happy.

The Thai people are also the friendliest people in the world...followed shortly after by the Vietnamese!


----------

